# Meyers Plow Blows Fuses



## Clearpath (Jan 29, 2004)

I have an older Meyers plow that was working fine until going out the second time this year. After consierable investigation I traced the problem to a blown fuse (IGN) in the fuse panel. It seems if I raise the plow all the way up or all the way right or left it blows the fuse. Any suggestions?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

did you try putting a bigger size fuse in ?


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Change the fluid and make sure the filters are clean. I had the same problem and it turned out the fluid was dirty.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Try looking at your wires at the pump. The pump will move a little when it reaches the end of the plow travel. You might have exposed / pinched wires at the pump or the pass through at the grill.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Theirs a good chance your underhood solinoid is shorted internally.Unplug the trigger wire from the solinoid (should be a white wire) then have a helper hold the control in the raise position,while he's holding the control jump across the two large terminals on the solinoid with a screwdriver to raise the blade.If it get's all the way up and doesn't pop the fuse then you know it's the solinoid shorting to ground.


----------



## Clearpath (Jan 29, 2004)

PLOWMAN45;331227 said:


> did you try putting a bigger size fuse in ?


It just blew an in-line fuse then


----------



## Clearpath (Jan 29, 2004)

B&B;331508 said:


> Theirs a good chance your underhood solinoid is shorted internally.Unplug the trigger wire from the solinoid (should be a white wire) then have a helper hold the control in the raise position,while he's holding the control jump across the two large terminals on the solinoid with a screwdriver to raise the blade.If it get's all the way up and doesn't pop the fuse then you know it's the solinoid shorting to ground.


First thing I did was replace the soleniod. I jumped the old one and when it moved the plow I assumed it was the soleniod.


----------



## Clearpath (Jan 29, 2004)

MickiRig1;331418 said:


> Try looking at your wires at the pump. The pump will move a little when it reaches the end of the plow travel. You might have exposed / pinched wires at the pump or the pass through at the grill.


No pinched or exposed wires. Thanks


----------



## Clearpath (Jan 29, 2004)

L.I.Mike;331245 said:


> Change the fluid and make sure the filters are clean. I had the same problem and it turned out the fluid was dirty.


I'll give it a try this weekend and let you know. Thanks Mark


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

What type of control do you have? Slikstick or touchpad or two toggle?


----------



## Clearpath (Jan 29, 2004)

Two toggle.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Okay, we need to do some further diagnosis.Remove your power wire from the fuse panel and using a long jumper wire run it directly to the battery,then try the plow again,Does it still pop the fuse?


----------

